# DEX-P99RS (and potentially other P01 & 80PRS) beeper removal!



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Foreword:

As many of you P99 owners know, the Pioneer has a 'beeper' that functions for various actions when using the unit. While some of these beeps can be disabled, the majority of them cannot (such as volume). Which really gets on your nerves when you're trying to tune or just in general. Lots of people have complained about it, including myself. You can find a few examples of frustration in the following threads:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...discussion/147865-dex-p99rs-disable-beep.html
Start on post 95:
https://www.talkstuff.net/ipb/index.php/topic/378719-pioneer-p99rs-a-future-classic/page-5
Start with post 3:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...parisons/161427-pioneer-p9-vs-p99.html#/enter




I looked in the service manual years ago and found there is a "buzzer" but never got around to dissecting the unit to see if it could easily be turned off. Since I recently got another P99 I decided this time to fix that annoying beep once and for all. I took some photos along the way to help those who may want to do the same. 


Overall this is really pretty simple but if you're weird about taking headunits or electronics apart, you may not want to do this. I'd say skill level is about 4/10. However, this is a "do at your own risk" modification. So don't blame me if you break something. I did this on a whim and didn't manage to ruin anything. 



Some before and after before I get started with the tutorial...


Before:






After:







And a second "after" to show how the unit works with music actually playing:


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

So, on with the mini-tutorial...



*What you need:*

Phillips-head screwdriver
Small flat-head screwdriver
Pliers


*What will help:*
Small/Powerful magnet. If you do not have a magnetic tip phillips-head screwdriver this will be used to put at the end of your Phillips-head screwdriver to magnetize it and more easily pull out the screws in the CD mechanism.




*Optional Step: Remove the faceplate*

You may want to remove the faceplate just to make sure you don't accidentally damage it somehow while doing this mod. To do so, push the open button. When the faceplate slides open there is a small press tab at the center under the bottom of the faceplate. Press that in and pull the faceplate. Check the owner's manual for more instructions if needed. 






*Step 1: Remove the top of the CD player shell*

Use your small flat head screwdriver to pry up the top of the shell. It snaps to the rest of the case by little tabs but comes off pretty easily by simply applying some upward force and working your way from the back of the case toward the front on each side. Once you do this, you'll see the top shell piece can be lifted up and slid away from the front of the unit.











*Step 2: Remove (5) screws holding the CD Mechanism in place*

There are (5) little phillips head screws holding the CD mechanism in place. I have circled them in yellow below. This is where a small but powerful magnet will help to hold the screw to the tip of the screwdriver if your screwdriver is not magnetic.













*Step 3: Move/Remove the CD Mechanism*

This is pretty simple. You can either remove the (3) harness cables holding the CD mech to the board or just move the mech out of your way by setting it to the side. 
To do this, just pick up from the back of the cd mech and lift up. You may have a little bit of catch at the front of the cd player. But it should come out pretty easily since it essentially rests in place with the screws removed.

(no picture)








*Step 4: Pull the piezo apart*

The 'beep' you hear is a small piezo speaker. It's a black round piece toward the front of the cd player and looks like this:
http://tronixstuff.files.wordpress.com/2010/07/tdk_ps1240ss.jpg

This is how they work:
http://www.eng.utah.edu/~cs5789/handouts/piezo.pdf

You can use a pair of pliers to pull the black housing off and with that will come the metal disc that is the beeper. Just pull straight up. It'll take a bit of force but you should get it out without much trouble. 








This is what the piezo piece looks like with the housing and metal disc beeper removed:







*Step 5: Put it back together*

Just put the cd mech back in, screw it down, and press fit the top shell piece on and you're done. Enjoy your beep free use!



*Fair warning: I don't know if the disc can be placed back in to get the beep back. Maybe you can simply drop the disc back in place and it'll work. I should have checked before I put it back together but I never want to hear the beep again so I don't care enough to check TBH.*


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Elegant and non permanent method to do it.
I`ve been disabling such piezo buzzers for years by filling them with hot glue. they still work but at about 1/20 of unaltered volume.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks.

Yea, the hole at the top of the housing (as you probably already know) is the resonator which gives the pitch and amplitidue to the piezo. I noticed that putting my finger on it attenuated it a bit and considered simply putting tape over it but that "a bit" still was more than I could stand. Removing it was the right decision. Using it powered up on the bench I can tell how much nicer it is. Trying to tune for things like time alignment, etc with a loud annoying "beep" every time I made a change was annoying. No more!


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Wonder if it's that easy on my avh-X5700bhs? Time to open up


----------



## sq2k1 (Oct 31, 2015)

Thanks for posting this! I may have to put mine under the scalpel soon as well....damn thing is annoying to say the least.


----------

